# Aqueon vs. Marineland



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

What are the main differences between Aqueon and Marineland for a 10 gallon setup? Also, can anyone recommend a sturdy stand for a 10 gallon?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive not had the ten gallon setup myself but have a smaller three gallon and a larger 46 bowfront by marineland.I like them,seem to have quality builds.I also have a magnum 350 canister and like it as well.Nothing about it feels cheap so I would get another if the chance arises.Aqueon though I have read is really great quality,so it may come down to what you like about each and the prices.

Thought I would edit my post.I would do the marineland LED kit myself.It comes with a great filter,and the LED lights will last for years.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Brook16 said:


> What are the main differences between Aqueon and Marineland for a 10 gallon setup?


Sorry I can't help. I don't use any mechanical filters on my FW tanks. Just thriving plants.

Or perhaps that does help. *old dude


Brook16 said:


> Also, can anyone recommend a sturdy stand for a 10 gallon?


just about any piece of furniture that can hold 80 pounds or so. Normal book shelves are not strudy enough but dressers, counter tops, and the like generally work. Wall mart (and others) have inexpensive particle board stands fairly inexpensive. Or you can have a cabinent maker make some kinds of custom setup for lotsa dollars.


Brook16 said:


> Thanks in advance.


welcome

and my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the aqueon tanks, thats what my 220 is, but I don't like the filters they make. They are low flow to begin with and needs to be cleaned out every few days. And you can't add your own media to them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Aqueon is my fav also, but I have a Marineland also. If you were referring to tanks.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I prefer the marineland HOBs over the aqueon. Just my choice on what i like better though.


----------

